# Suffolk County NY Master Plumbers Exam



## JDean (Feb 8, 2018)

Good afternoon all. I was hoping someone might be able to help me out. I am not looking for a fight or to insult anyone just a little information. I am getting ready to submit my application to take the Master Plumbers exam in Suffolk County, NY. Does anyone know of any review/prep classes to assist in preparing for the exam? I am looking for organized classes or individuals who provide prep services. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

First you need to Learn to READ ENGLISH !

Why Post An Intro?

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Jnosh? Is that you? Quit clowning around Jnosh!.....LOL


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Seriously where is he? I loved to read his posts and all the replies!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> Seriously where is he? I loved to read his posts and all the replies!


He went to a Facebook forum. He sent me a pm to join but I don’t have Facebook.


----------



## JDean (Feb 8, 2018)

Jerry, Thank you for your reply even though it is very much off topic. I happen to be able to read English very well, in fact well enough to know the difference between requested and required. As for my area of expertise, this information does not apply to the question I asked. In Suffolk County NY a plumber is required to have 7 years experience in the past 10 years. Since I am applying to take the exam I have a minimum of that experience. Any members who would have information relating to my question would most likely know this. 
I am a little curious as to why someone from Texas would read a post that clearly states it is regarding NY. Then give a new member a hard time. Rather than starting off on the attack and with no useful information you could try to answer the question posed. If you feel so strongly about an introduction a polite suggestion would be the professional approach to the situation.
I have seen on other posts here that some members like to hijack threads for their own rantings, which is a shame because it really detracts from what can be a fantastic forum.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

JDean said:


> Jerry, Thank you for your reply even though it is very much off topic. I happen to be able to read English very well, in fact well enough to know the difference between requested and required. As for my area of expertise, this information does not apply to the question I asked. In Suffolk County NY a plumber is required to have 7 years experience in the past 10 years. Since I am applying to take the exam I have a minimum of that experience. Any members who would have information relating to my question would most likely know this.
> I am a little curious as to why someone from Texas would read a post that clearly states it is regarding NY. Then give a new member a hard time. Rather than starting off on the attack and with no useful information you could try to answer the question posed. If you feel so strongly about an introduction a polite suggestion would be the professional approach to the situation.
> I have seen on other posts here that some members like to hijack threads for their own rantings, which is a shame because it really detracts from what can be a fantastic forum.


You are correct technically, an intro is requested not required. But nobody on here will take you seriously until you post one. It sounds like you have the credentials so you might as well tell us about yourself. We’ve all done it and it takes less than 5 minutes. Hope to see you “really” join PZ.


----------



## JDean (Feb 8, 2018)

Debo, thank you for proving my point, that is the polite and professional way to ask about an introduction. I will be happy to post one and am working on it now.


----------

